

Google Play privacy slip-up sends app buyers' personal details to developers - joshus
http://www.zdnet.com/google-play-privacy-slip-up-sends-app-buyers-personal-details-to-developers-7000011249/

======
superuser2
When Facebook did this it made them the evil empire. Why isn't the front page
full of stories about how to ditch Google?

